# Looking for drawings for a Toolbox



## lepomper (Jun 19, 2021)

Hi guys,
I'm trying to find the drawings for a Gerstner style Machinist toolbox,  I did find a thread that had a link to drawings, but the link is no longer valid and I get the domain name is for sale.

If you have a more recent valid and safe link for good drawings for a Gerstner Machinist toolbox, it would help me build my own and help me make my own smaller extension that goes below.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 19, 2021)

Not sure if it still works , but check on here . 









						Gerstner style tool box plans
					

I been a Machinist all my life ( well over 40 years ) and I always dreamed of owning a new Gerstner tool box. I remember looking at the price years ago and said " I can never afford an $800 tool box". Well ...... I went to look at them again a few days ago and I figured they have gone up a...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## benmychree (Jun 19, 2021)

I bought my Gerstner tool box back in the 1960s, it was $76, I think., but journeyman wages were $5/hr.


----------



## Chewy (Jun 21, 2021)

Got this on page 4  You will have to download the pasges.  I did PDF.  Been looking for plans like this for a while.





						The 9-Drawer Workshop Toolbox - Page 1
					

Hands On! The Shopsmith On-Line Magazine for Woodworkers!



					web.archive.org


----------



## Chewy (Jun 21, 2021)

Maybe somebody can point a link to this box.  A Gerstener box (he said) about 12-14" cube.  The top several drawers were very shallow, maybe 5/8" high. Bottom drawer about 1-1/4" high.  It was at a pen show, holding pen repair tools. I would like to build one as a future gift for wife. I will custom draw one up if I can get some good pictures. Plans - dimensions would be better.


----------

